# LF: L 144 Plecos



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking for L144 plecos.

Willing to pick up.
Will pay for shipping on reputable breeder.

I love these plecos and would like as many as possible.

Prefer over 2" but will take what I can get, must see parents if under 1.5"

Tragically lost my big male last week.










(borrowed image thanks)


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I've got lots available but they are about the 1 inch mark. Here's dad:








________


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

hey pat how much are they


----------



## JessicaRae (Jun 24, 2010)

ooo i want more too i LOVE these guys I have 2 right now

Im not seeing them on your site Pat


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't know you had them too Pat. 

I would love 3 or 4 more


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

how much? how big do they get? can they live with african cichlids like a normal bristlenose pleco?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Yo Pat,
PM me, I want some. Or call I will be on Annacis island this morning so Its closer to you than I normally am.
Russ 604-765-2784


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm not available during the week days. I've been breeding these guys for a while now and usually when I post it up on the site they fly right away and then there's a back order and wait list so that's why I haven't been posting them up. However, I will have some more available now. I'll give a count tonight and will let you all know how many I have remaining and their cost. The price will be close to the albino Lonfin BNs I've got for sale but will know for sure later tonight. If you'd like some, please PM me. Thanks
________


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

So I did a count and I've got lots. I think I've got 3 different clutches so there's a large range in sized. PM sent for all those who PMed me.
________


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm still looking, 2" or up pls. If anyone has a pair $$?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat's L144's are super nice. He sold me a pair a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, I had a canister malfuntion (my fault) and killed them and now I have tiny little ones.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Pat's L144's are super nice. He sold me a pair a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, I had a canister malfuntion (my fault) and killed them and now I have tiny little ones.


I'll second that. I got some from Pat probably a year ago and they are around 3 inches now, happily swimming in a 72 gallon hex. Now if I could only get them to produce babies


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Pat's L144's are super nice. He sold me a pair a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, I had a canister malfuntion (my fault) and killed them and now I have tiny little ones.


at 1.25" they are way too small still for my tanks, I would love to set up a grow out and buy them all from him but I am forbidden to set up anymore tanks.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

josephl said:


> I'll second that. I got some from Pat probably a year ago and they are around 3 inches now, happily swimming in a 72 gallon hex. Now if I could only get them to produce babies


Wanna part with them?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Before I even answer that, the people who have seen that tank will tell you that there is no way any pleco is coming out of there without tearing the tank apart from top to bottom and for me to do that, it has to be worth a lot of money


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha....never mind your big tank Joseph, Target and I just spent 30 minutes catching his 7 L333 out of my 15 gallon.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

You could try to catch them as they swim laps around the tank


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> hahaha....never mind your big tank Joseph, Target and I just spent 30 minutes catching his 7 L333 out of my 15 gallon.


This is worse, its a tall 72 gallon Hexagon tank with a small opening up top, piled up with wood and pleco caves


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok. 
Still looking for some 144's


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

josephl said:


> This is worse, its a tall 72 gallon Hexagon tank with a small opening up top, piled up with wood and pleco caves


sounds pretty cool do you have any pics?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> hahaha....never mind your big tank Joseph, Target and I just spent 30 minutes catching his 7 L333 out of my 15 gallon.


LOL, yeah that was entertaining.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> sounds pretty cool do you have any pics?


Unfortunately, no, I didn't take any pictures and I pulled it all apart yesterday and redid it because (1) the L 201's, L 46's and L 144's weren't breeding so I thought I should try and different set up and (2) to potentially sell the L 144's and replace them with little ones from Pat


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes josephl , since you redid your set up I will potentially buy your 144's?
lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Unfortunately, no, I didn't take any pictures and I pulled it all apart yesterday and redid it because (1) the L 201's, L 46's and L 144's weren't breeding so I thought I should try and different set up and (2) to potentially sell the L 144's and replace them with little ones from Pat


Isn't that the tank you kept the group of L250's?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I was doing a count and I have one large female if you want her. She's about 9-10cms.
________


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Sold Pat, 
If anyone has more I still need males, thats my 3rd female lol.
PM sent


----------



## blossom112 (Jul 19, 2010)

mykiss those are the shortfin?
I would like to change my gene pool on my longfin trio, if you have an sexible male that would be great


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've only got the short fins now. I'll have some sellable longfin L-144's in a few months.
________


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump for some 144's


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

144 bump....


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

bump it up getting some from anessa next week still looking for adult males especially


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hi I got my male from rescuepenguin. Maybe he still has some males? Try pm'ing him. And it's only 5 bucks 

Clint.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Hi I got my male from rescuepenguin. Maybe he still has some males? Try pm'ing him. And it's only 5 bucks
> 
> Clint.


Thanks for the tip clint he's only got albinos now it looks like.
Bump


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

still looking


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Still looking, 
Scored 9 young adults from Lefty but especially looking for fat ass males.
My biggest 144 female is currently making time with my biggest and oldest Silvertip.
Thanks again Lefty for the great deal.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

large male 144s wanted


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump to top


----------

